# Western Wideout



## Soupy944 (Oct 26, 2012)

Western Wideout Snowplow
Purchased in January of 2017
Lightly used
Has mount and wiring with handheld remote
came off of a 2106 F250 
$5750 or best offer
located in Rochester, NY


----------



## Soupy944 (Oct 26, 2012)

I know that someone here needs a plow. Price is dropped to $5000 picked up. I need this out of my driveway! Plowing takes up too much of my fishing time!


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Wish you weren’t so far


----------



## Soupy944 (Oct 26, 2012)

oh, its not that far of a drive!


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Ok iwill have cash waiting for u when u get here


----------

